# We have a new baby



## kimbell (Jul 2, 2008)

Lil Bit, our mini jenny had her baby yesterday. It is the cutiest little thing and so tiny Not sure if it's a boy or girl yet, but hoping for a little girl. If it turns out to be a girl, she will be named Liberty for the holiday week and if it's a boy he will be called Fire Cracker.

Here's a picture of the little one......


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 3, 2008)

:love :love



:love :love

Congratulations on your little cutie, whichever it is!


----------



## vetasst (Jul 3, 2008)

Congrats on the new addtition



. It is so much fun watching them learn and grow. So is it a girl or boy?


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats on the new baby, he or she is very sweet, got to love those babies!!!


----------



## kimbell (Jul 5, 2008)

Here's a new picture of our little guy, yes, he's a little Jack.

We named him Fire Cracker. He is the cutiest thing.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jul 6, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]What a cute li'l guy Fire Cracker is, and mama Lil Bit is very pretty too









[/SIZE]

Congrats!!!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats



He is sure cute. Welcome Fire Cracker


----------



## kimbell (Jul 6, 2008)

To everyone that has welcomed my new little "guy", I just want to tell everyone thanks for the compliments and to say I need glasses because FireCracker is a girl so he's now Liberty, Libby for short.


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2008)

Congratulations -- he is so adorable!!!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 28, 2008)

clearest way to tell is lift that tail... 1 hole a boy, 2 holes a girl





congrats on a real cutie... you should post a picture in the baby thread at the top of the list!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 29, 2008)

OMG...what a cutie pie.






Seems like I go away for a few days and when I return I have alot of baby pictures to look at. CONGRATULATIONS a a little doll. BTY~~ BOY OR GIRL, or should I say is it FIRECRACKER OR LIBERTY? I love both names you have picked out. Corinne


----------



## kimbell (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks so much for the compliments, SHE is so sweet. Here's a picture or two of her and my grand daughter, Lyndsie. She loves all of the animals.











Here's a picture of her feeding the baby goats....






We have loads of fun, grand babies are the best.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh congrats!!!!!! She is a doll!


----------



## Krazee bout Kasspur (Jul 29, 2008)

Congrats!!!! I can only imagine the fun all the babies have together!


----------

